# Fruits and vegetable



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Yesterday i went to the vet for Bambi's vaccination. He told me it was okay to give fruits and vegetable to my dog. Well Carottes, Celery, Bananas, Apples, Oranges are okay but NOT grapes since they can poison themselves. Anyways, my question is how many of you gave some to your chis ? I want to try to give him some but im scared lool


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey! That's funny you asked that. I just bought a magazine yesterday called Animal Wellness and they have an article in there about feeding fruits and vegetables. The article is entitled Top Ten Fruits and Vegetables. Here's a summary.

"The following ten fruits and vegetables are majour players when it comes to the health and well being of our feline and canine family members."

1. Carrots
2. Broccoli
3. Green Beans
4. Pumpkin
5. Sweet potatoes
6. Tomato (disclaimer, I've always heard not to feed tomato to your dog)
7. Apples
8. Blueberries and cranberries
9. Cantalpoupe
10. Watermelon

The article goes on to say that "Our animals don't have the necessary enzymes to break down the cellulose walls, which are indigestible carbohydrates found in the outer layers of fruits and vegetables like apples, broccoli, green beans, and carrots. We have to break down the walls for them, so these power-packed foods become as bio-available as possible. This can be accomplished in a variety of ways:

*A food processor
*Cooking or steaming
*Juicing"


I have fed my dogs carrots, sweet potato, green beans, bananas, and apples with no problems at all. My terrier could not handle the broccoli but then again I didn't break it down for her because I didn't know you were supposed to! 

I would avoid celery unless you find out it is good for them. Celery can be hard to digest and it really does not have much nutritional value (for humans, anyway).


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

My Chi Book says Tomamtoes are fine just not to give them ant green parts. But we don't eat the green parts anyway. And as for Apples it says not to give them the seeds


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I give Yoshi fruits and veggies all the time. She absolutely loves banana, and will do anything for a small piece of one  I think that's her favorite food.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Bean goes crazy over apples. He *loves* them. We cut them up and peel the skin for him.
I noticed oranges weren't on the list. Are they bad for them?


----------



## nikki0077 (Feb 3, 2006)

if they can eat all this stuff can they eat like chicken and meats cut up tiny?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have given rocky chicken and stuff but it is cooked plain just for him. i think its ok as long as it has nothing on it no seasoning or anything.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Tiny goes Banana when I give her Apples. At times, when I make myself a smoothie, I often give her very little as well. 

Thanks Bijou for providing such knowledge information on food and vegetable. Tiny and I appreciated that!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the only thing with oranges is that it's acidic, so it's probably better to stay away from that if your dog has a sensitive stomach. And even if he or she doesn't have a sensitive tummy, it's probably better to only give small amounts of oranges or any citrus fruits. That's just my thought anyways... Other than acidic fruits, I give my baby pretty much anything, of course in moderation.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah my vet gives an orange per week to his dog as a suprise but since a Chi is really small i would only give him half a piece lol.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply guys :wave:


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

Sassy loves it when I give her carrots and tomato and other fruits and vegetables i just can't get her off my back after i give her some lol


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

This is really interesting. I have never heard of this before and I am interested in giving some to Junie to see how she handles it! Thanks for all the great info!

likespink


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo's number one favorite is watermelon. He goes crazy for it! I accidently dropped some on the kitchen floor once while chunking a watermelon and he got ahold of it before I could get to it. Of course I give it to him in moderation. He also loves carrots and apples. 

As far as other foods, I have given him boiled chicken breast and he also gets a little bit of cottage cheese everyday. Milo will dart for the kitchen and dance around as soon as you ask him if he wants some cheese. LOL.


----------

